# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات وصور نوكيا اشا Nokia Asha 311

## mohamed73

*المواصفات:*
- يأتي بالأبعاد 106mm x 52 mm x 12.9 mm - يدعم الجيل الثالث من الإتصالات . 
- معالج بقوة 1 جيجا . 
- الذاكرة الداخلية بحجم 256 ميجا قابلة للزيادة من خلال بطاقات microSD الخارجية 
- مزود بكاميرا بسعة 3.2 ميجا بكسل 
- يأتي بشاشة بحجم 3 إنش من نوع capacitive ودقة WQVGA 
- يحتوي على بلوتوث من الجيل الثاني 2.1 
- يدعم الشبكات WCDMA 
- يحتوي منفذ microUSB ومدخل مساعات 3,5mm audio jack ومستشعر للتحكم بدوران الشاشة ومستشعر الضوء . 
-  يمكن تحميل ما يقارب 40 لعبة مجانية من ألعاب شركة EA ويأتي محمل مسبقا  بلعبة الطيور الغاضبة Angry Birds بـ 15 مرحلة على الجهاز وخاصية تسريع  متصفح نوكيا . 
- يدعم الإتصال بالشبكات الإجتماعية (فيس بوك وتويتر) 
- يأتي بوزن 95 جرام 
- بطارية بقوة 1110 مللي أمبير .    *التصميم:*
ابعاد  الهاتف هي 106 في 52.9  وسماكة 12.9 ملم , و مع شاشه بحجم 3 انش,  نرى بكل  وضوح ان الهاتف صغير في اليد.تصميم الهاتف بشكل عام جيد و لكن ما  لم  يعجبني هو استخدام البلاستك بشكل كبير و هذا متوقع لتقليل تكلفة الانتاج  و  بالتالي تقليل السعر ايضا استخدام البلاستك اللامع في الخلف سيء جدا اذ   انه يمسك البصمات بشكل مزعج جدا اذ يجب عليك تنظيف الهاتف كل مره تمسك به. 
  بالعوده الى الهاتف بشكل عام في الامام نرى ازرار الاجابه و الاغلاق و  اطفاء الهاتف و شاشه 3 انش ,  
و من الجانب الايمين نرى زري الصوت و زر قفل  الشاشه  
و من الجانب الايسر لا يوجد شيء.  
و من الاعلى نرى منفذ الشاحن و  مايكرو USB و منفذ 3.5 للسماعات.  
ومن الاسفل لا يوجد شىء   
ومن الخلف لا يوجد سوى الكاميرا و شعار Nokia.     *الشاشه:*
يحمل  الهاتف شاشه بحجم 3 انش و دقة 240 في 400 بكسل و كثافة 155ppi ,  ومن هذا  نرى ان الشاشه لا تحمل الكثير من المواصفات المميزة سوى انها تدعم  اللمس  المتعدد . الشاشه بشكل عام مقبوله و لكن واجهت مشاكل في تقنية اللمس  اذ  انها لا تستجيب في كثير من المرات و هذا شيء مزعج الحقيقه خصوصا عند   التقاط الصور , ايضا عرض الالوان ليس بالجيد ابدا. ولكن بشكل عام تظل   الشاشه مقبوله.   *الأداء:*
يحمل  الهاتف معالج احادي النواه بسرعة 1GHz و ذاكرة عشوائيه بسعة 128  ميجا  بايت, مع هذة المواصفات لا نتوقع الكثير من الهاتف ولكنها مناسبة  للنظام  الموجود في الهاتف اذ انها تغطي كافة احتياجات النظام , و بعد تجربة  عدة  العاب و برامج تستهلك من الذاكرة العشوائيه استطيع القول ان اداء  الهاتف  مقبول جدا حيث انني لم اواجه مشاكل في التعليق او نحوه . الاداء  بشكل عام  مقبول و كما ذكرنا يغطي كافة احتياجات النظام .   *البطاريه:*
بالنظر الى البطاريه يحمل الهاتف بطاريه بحجم 1110 ملي  امبير و هي مشابهه  للموجوده في Asha 305 , و Asha 306 . و من تجربة  البطاريه بشكل عادي صمدت  حتى 15 ساعه تقريبا مع تشغيل دائم للوايرلس و تصفح  الانترنت و اجراء بعض  المكالمات و استخدام الشبكات الاجتماعيه و البريد  الاكتروني بشكل متواصل ,  ومن هذا نستنتج اب البطاريه صمدت لمده مقبوله نسبة  لحجمها الصغير .  *الكاميرا:*
يحمل  الهاتف كاميرا بدقة 3.15 ميجا بكسل , و امكانية تصوير فيديو بدقة  VGA و  25 اطار في الثانيه. وبالنظر الى مواصفاتها وتجربتنا لها للأسف انها  اقل  من عاديه . اذ انها لم تعرض الالوان الطبيعيه بتاتا و كانت الالوان  باهته  جدا و ايضا عدم وجود مانع اهزاز و تركيز تلقائي سبب مشاكل عند  التصوير  بواسطة الهاتف. ولكن من الجانب الاخر الكاميرا تحمل خيارات عديده  تهم  المستخدم و تساعده على التقاط صور جيده مثل وضعيات التصوير و اختيار   التصوير المتتابع و اضافة صوت و تأثيرات الى الصور و الفيديو.      *النظام:*
زود  الهاتف بنظام S40 او كما يسمى نظام “الجافا المطور”, و هو نفسه  الموجود  في جميع هواتف السلسله , ولكن هنا مع يوجد بعض التعديلات الخاصه  بشاشة  اللمس و هي كالتالي , في البدايه وضعت Nokia في  الشاشه الرئيسيه  طريقة تنقل جديده و هي الذهاب الى اليمين او الى اليسار  لتصفح الشاشة  الرئيسيه او التطبيقات او الدخول السريع الى لوحة الارقام و  الاتصال و ايضا  اضافة شريط علوي للتنبيهات و بعض الاختصارات السريعة  لتشغيل بعض الخدمات  مثل البلوتوث و الواي فاي, النظام ككل يعتبر جيد و قد  زودت Nokia النظام  بالعديد من البرامج و الالعاب التي ستجدها حال تشغيلك  للهاتف و بلا شك  النظام يدعم العربيه بشكل كامل.  *المميزات*  الوزندعم اللغة العربيهبرامج Nokia المدمجهالبطاريه   *العيوب*  الشاشهالكاميرامواد التصنيع     *الخاتمه:*
يعتبر  الهاتف جيد في فئته و هو موجه لفئة معينه و لا ينافس الهواتف  العالية  الاداء اطلاقا , ولكن كما ذكرت يعبر جيد ولكن لو قامت Nokia بتطوير  بعض  الاشياء الموجوده في الهاتف مثل الكاميرا و الشاشه , لأصبح الافضل في  فئته  . ولكن ان تحصل على هاتف بهذه المواصفات بسعر قيل لنا انه سيكون  بمتناول  الجميع حال اصداره سيكون شيئا جيدا.

----------

